# Done with trying to help him



## Redone (Feb 10, 2013)

So it's been about 2 1/2 months since H has been off his med and I knew it would only be a matter of time before I am back to dealing with his explosive temper. I am done . I am tired of explaining why he needs to be on it , how much of a difference it makes and if you don't take it then you need to seek some help on gaining some coping skills to help you deal with your anger and depression. He is all over the place one minute he's good the next yelling and screaming on the phone. I can't help him ! I can't change him! I love him but I just can't deal with this anymore !


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

Good for you.

Quit dealing with it and leave.

No reason you should have to put up with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anonfrank (Apr 18, 2013)

Ultimatum and follow through with it. No trying to help himself, no marriage. The end. 

Going through this now. My wife is at least trying meds (though reluctantly so) so I'm doing what I can to help. She knows that if she doesn't take meds or go to her psychiatrist, she is kicked out of my house, I file for divorce, and I take our son.


----------



## Redone (Feb 10, 2013)

I am just tired of it. He has history of depression and anger and was on Wellbuitin and it worked. It unfortunately decreased his sex drive and he had a few times of dealing with ED but in that year he was definitely better . He took a new position it started to get stressful and then it's winter he decided to take himself off where he probably needed to increase his dosage. But once again didn't want to listen to me go figure I'm a nurse. Suggested he go to the Dr. nope. Didn't want to. I have been in tihis marriage 26 yrs I have raised 3 kids one disabled , then raised his nephew for 9 yrs , moving every 3 yrs for over 20 yrs because we were military , put up with infidelity early on in the marriage , dealt with his mental family and I am done ! Life is too short to be angry all the time. I am working in a exit plan. I want to be happy not walking on egg shells everyday.


----------

